# My first Job!



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 20, 2006)

Comments are greatly appreciated!

1.







2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8. Disappointed that this one did not come out better    Annnd photobucket sized it down.  I will fix in a little  bit.






9. This is my son with Jessica-Michelle.





10.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 20, 2006)

They are all superb! 1 has to be my fav.. How old is she?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 20, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> They are all superb! 1 has to be my fav.. How old is she?



Believe it or not, she is only 14 years old!


----------



## jemmy (Aug 20, 2006)

Isn't she gorgeous!  I agree with nitefly #1 is awesome -* love* the textures in the background - looks like it was a great location!  Also like #4... her face looks a bit pink in 2 & 3 on my monitor.   In #9 & #10,  looks like Jessica-Michelle is not too keen on gerberas???!! jemma


----------



## Alison (Aug 20, 2006)

#1 is fantastic, a real standout for me!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  Yes, it is a wonderful location.  I shot these at Houmas House Plantation about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 20, 2006)

Shots are absolutely fantastic.  The skin tones in #1 and #4 feel a touch strange to me - almost fake, but not quite.  I can't put my finger on it, but it's not anything heavy, so it doesn't stand out.  Very nice.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 20, 2006)

thank you Tiberius, I did not do any airbrushing or anything on her face, she did not need it at all.  I think it may be the way the sun was hitting her face or something, but I did add a bit of contrast to the first photo.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 20, 2006)

Ahh 14 is a good age.. If only she went to my school, and lives near me.. damn.


----------



## Fate (Aug 21, 2006)

Great shots, i also love the first one. 14! you cant really tell it can you, although she does look young in #1.

Nice work!!


----------



## theoryblue (Aug 21, 2006)

Very nice set here. I like #1 the best because of the composition.


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 21, 2006)

#1 is a real stand out for me as well.  Some of the others her hair seems to be too much in her face or something.


----------



## craig (Aug 21, 2006)

The fourth shot seems to be the strongest. Somehow I am a sucker for lying down in the grass. I like the first frame, but the background competes with subject/model.


----------



## Arch (Aug 22, 2006)

well done mommy, these are great..... i agree number 1 is a fav..... but i like 7 too..... good job :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, good work Sara!! That first one is beautiful...love the pose and the colour combinations.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you so much guys.  #1 is also my favorite.  I have tons of photos that I took of her in front of that old window LOL!  They all came out really well, especially since I had a wonderful model!


----------



## Holly (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW Fantastic photos!!! The kind of photos I hope to shoot some day hehe... Wonderful job! Love 1 and 5....


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow. That girl is 14? She sure can pass as 18!

I like #1 and #9.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 22, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> #1 is fantastic, a real standout for me!



I agree.  I wish there was a bit more space in front of her, and her eyes at the camera (I bet you have one like that).  But, what a great setting!  Nice job with the lighting too.

Pete


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you Pete.  I sure do...let me look through them and I will post some more soon.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Aug 22, 2006)

They're all quite nice shots and there are only a few points that I can notice.

In #1 Her hand seems to be brighter than normal and draws the eye to it. The large veins and how big her hand is (more like a mans?) means that what the eye is drawn to is not as appealing as her very pretty face.

Of #2 and #3, #3 look better exposed & more vibrant colour. It's just a shame that bright white swan is stealing a bit of the girls glory.

I get the feeling #4 may be nicer cropped just below her knees rather than just below her waist. Maybe it would just make her look longer (taller)

Very sorry but #5 does nothing for me. It's almost like one of my wifes shots with her P&S Digital. I can't even pin down what drags it down so much for me. 

#6 is a very nice pose and a good exposure for a white dress.:thumbup: Maybe try playing with different crops, allowing more/less space on different sides?

#7 is excellent! A really good shot you can be proud of! :hail: 

I quite like the idea behind #8! I don't know if it's already a crop but maybe try it in landscape?

9&10 seem out of place with all your other shots. Maybe because your son is wearing an orange T-shirt against the traditional dress of a bridesmaid? They just seem to clash too much.

I hope this is more constructive than just negative.:thumbup: 

So how were your nerves "on the job"?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you Squirt, your comments are very helpful.  
Actually the last two shots we were just playing around.  Jessica-Michelle is in her Holy Communion dress for these and I was quite calm, because I know the girls really well


----------



## Charlsie (Aug 23, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Yes, it is a wonderful location. I shot these at Houmas House Plantation about 2 miles from my house.


 
You live _that _close to Houmas House? I am so jealous!  That place is beautiful.

#1 and #7 are definite favorites. Great work.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep,  I could actually walk to it, if I went over the fencing in the back of my subdivison, because it is right behind me... but driving on the road it is 2 miles to go around LOL.


----------



## Charlsie (Aug 23, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Yep, I could actually walk to it, if I went over the fencing in the back of my subdivison, because it is right behind me... but driving on the road it is 2 miles to go around LOL.


 
If I went over the fencing in the back of my subdivision, I'd fall into a bayou instead of landing on the grounds of a beautiful old plantation.  Oh well, I should be moving to New Orleans in the next year or so.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 23, 2006)

Charlsie said:
			
		

> If I went over the fencing in the back of my subdivision, I'd fall into a bayou instead of landing on the grounds of a beautiful old plantation.  Oh well, I should be moving to New Orleans in the next year or so.



I love New Orleans.  I go there every now and then to take pictures.  It is such a photogenic city!


----------



## JonK (Aug 23, 2006)

1 and 4 for me...tho I do find the flash lighting a tad harsh on #4


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, she is only 14 years old!



and she looks for 14! really! but the make up is tooooo strong for me.. maybe because.. I don't use all this face make up stuff  I love all your pics!


----------



## HollandHusker (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow I'm in love


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 25, 2006)

HollandHusker said:
			
		

> Wow I'm in love



Victoria is a very special girl.  She not only has an amazing natural beauty, but she has amazing tallent.  Victoria is on one of the leading competetive cheerleading squads for her age group.  (If you watch the movie Big Mama's House II you will see my beautiful model at the end being tossed in the air by her cheer squad.)


----------



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Aug 25, 2006)

maybe is a subjective thing....but i think that she has too much make up


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 26, 2006)

actually, that is the second time I have heard that, but honestly, she did not have much on.  She had on some lip gloss, a little bit of eye shadow, and maybe some eye liner.  She is just one of those fortunate people to have dark features, such as dark eyebrows, eyelashes, a beautiful clear complection, and pretty red lips!  But, I was really wanting comments on my photography, not the model


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 26, 2006)

I think that what might be adding that "too much make up" edge of the first few images is that her skin colour appears a tad bit off. (Now, my monitor has been acting up on me lately so I could be entirely wrong) In #1 and #4 I think I see a yellow/green colour cast in her skin tones, meanwhile #2 and #3 are very very red/magenta (making it appear as if she is wearing about half a container of blush)

Other then the possible slight colour cast issues great compositions and smiles 

Edit: I hope you don't mind. If so, just tell me to remove it and I will gladly. I just quickly took the third image into PS and played around with it. Now, I know it probably has too much cyan/green to it, but hopefully it makes sense as to what I was trying to get to. I also removed the lines under her eyes, (in retrospect I should have done this in a different layer and then just changed the opacity as her face has lost depth) (Oh, and if we want to discuss make-up. I do believe I do see a touch of blush . She is a very pretty girl, I personally believe she doesn't need any extra products to enhance her natural beauty)


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Aug 26, 2006)

I totally agree with you on that.  #2 and #3 I really need to go back and do some color adjustments.  Just too much red in her face on them.  Yours came out a little too blue, but indeed an improvement in color.


----------



## kacelle (Sep 16, 2006)

Very pretty!  I love them all!


----------

